# Quantum Desktop Environment (Qt4 Based)



## zester (Sep 18, 2011)

My Introduction:
--------------------------------------
The Quantum Project's aim is to create a complete uniformed Hybrid C++/JavaScript Hardware, Software & Operating System Development Framework, a modular all in one solution to building "System, Desktop, Web, Multimedia, and Game Applications. Doing all of this and still keeping 4 key concepts in mind, "Design, Style, Construct, Deploy" and 5 rules of engagement.

Easy To Use
Documentation
Support
Features
and KISS "Keep It Simple Sam!" 

What & Why?
-------------------------------------
I grew tired of Qt developers ignoring my patches, and doing so not because they were bad
but because that particular feature is eather being removed or moving to community maintenance, or they just don't have enough interest in that particular module to care(QMdiArea). So I decided to not only fork Qt for my own personal use but to also 
extend in areas that I feel could be improved or add a new module that I need (QMimeType).

Not to mention current Qt4 works very well for my purpose. Ogre3D, Horde3D, ...
and I am not looking forward to the api breakage that may come with Qt5.

On top of that I am not a big fan of KDE4 and doubt that KDE5 will personally be any better. It just to heavy.

I wanted a BSD/MIT licensed Qt4 based desktop environment so less than 30 days ago I started doing just that building my own.






Larger View





Larger View

You can find more info/download at my github repo here ....
https://github.com/zester/Quantum

Take a look try it out and let me know what you think 
if there's any Qt/C++ hackers that are wishing to work on this let me know and
I will added you as a collaborator so you can work on the project.

Thanks


----------



## vermaden (Sep 18, 2011)

Interesting, in what state is it now, alpha?

How to install it on FreeBSD and test?


----------



## zester (Sep 18, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Interesting, in what state is it now, alpha?
> 
> How to install it on FreeBSD and test?




Yes,  it's alpha  You don't have to install it, just install your normal FreeBSD qt4, then download my repo and you should only have to qmake and make, gmake?

And just follow the README.



> Create $HOME ./config/chipara/desktop.conf
> export QDESKTOP_CONFIG=$HOME/.config/chipara/desktop.conf
> And Add
> [window]
> ...



The wallpaper= is the wallpaper you want to use to start with and desktopSettings= is the path to the QDesktopSettings executable. You don't have to mess with the config file after that just use QDesktopSettings. Then you can just run QDesktop or QDesktopSettings from its dir.

I haven't tested it on FreeBSD yet but it should just work. There is nothing platform dependent. If you have any issues or questions feel free to post or send me a message. And it's under the MIT license but you can just change that to a BSD license if you want


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 18, 2011)

I do like the idea. The unix community is in desperate need of more desktop environments. Especially now that Gnome has been broken. I am also playing my part in filling this void with the OpenCDE project .

You plan on using Qt4 as the main GUI library. My only worry with this is once KDE 5 comes, Qt4 will probably be killed off (in a similar way to Qt3). This will cause you quite a few headaches. Perhaps pick a GUI library that you know you can personally maintain. Gtk2+ and Qt3+ are quite complex and simply drag in far too much "shit".

The issue with desktop environments today is that they are generally all crap and just follow gimmicky trends. By just borrowing a few bits from them could literally kill off your project as soon as they go onto the next fad.

Good luck!


----------

